

Microsoft Pulls Fake Google Apps from Windows Phone Store - gphilip
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/03/28/microsoft-pulls-fake-google-apps-windows-phone-store-doesnt-fix-larger-approval-process-problem/

======
gphilip
Microsoft pulled six fake Google apps from the Windows Phone Store:
“Hangouts,” “Google Voice,” “Google Search,” “Google+,” “Google Maps,” and
“Gmail – email from Google.”

These apps were published by “Google, Inc” (instead of “Google Inc.”) at $1.99
each. The only app that the _real_ Google (“Google Inc.”) offers for Windows
Phone is its search app.

------
vxNsr
Well it's about time, they should really clean up the rest of the imitators
while they're at it.

Obviously they won't because they need to boost their numbers, still it would
be nice to us users, if only to make browsing for real apps easier.

~~~
pedalpete
They do need to boost their numbers, but I also think it is probably very
difficult to verify who the publishers are. How does Apple and Google do it?

------
stayparanoid
the most funny part is "comments" part

~~~
holyjaw
That legitimately gave me a headache to read. Just... ugh.

